# 8th, dwarfs and hordes



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning Chaps, I have a bit of a conundrum that I can't seem to get around that I was wondering if you guys could help.

In our gaming group I play dwarfs and two of my most common opponents are HE and Lizardmen. Both of the players use MSU tactics. In the case of the HE this usually 20 WL's 10 Swordsmen/15 Phoenix Guard, 2 units of archers, a block of spearmen, a chariot and probably some crazy Lord. 

For the Lizardmen its the temple bunker with suitably kitted out Slann, 2 units of Saurus Warriors running at about 15 deep, 2/3 units of skink blow pipe bastards and a Steg.

My problem is that Dwarfs run best in 8th with big units of Great Weapon wielding warriors and a line of artillery. As most dwarf players my tactics consist of sitting back and annhilating the enemy with artillery and then finishing off whats left with my big blocks of infantry. However I keep getting stuck with the MSU strategy, with the HE I will often engage the WL's and then getting flanked by the SM's or the chariot. With the lizardmen I will often be attacked by skinks with their damn poison attacks and then forced to charge them meaning I get flanked by Saurus; or if I charge the Saurus the skins will get in amongst my artillery and kill it all and then come round to rear charge me.

Is there a way around this that doesn't involve playing refused flank all the time?


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

Entrench your warmachines (they can't use poison when it is 7+ to hit). Take an organ gun or 2 for skirmishers. Or if you feel luckly take anvil and go ancient power. On 4+ no more skinks to bother you anymore (D3 times 2d6 S4 on T2 skinks)


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Take three organ guns against MSU and 2 Gyros to refuse the enemy the flanks, take lots of small 10man units of thunders with a engineer with MR of dismay. This will stop them charging you and allows another round of shooting.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I recommend MSU of Thunderer's and a Big block of Ironbreakers.

Warmachines as you see fit.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Throw an Oathstone into the mix so If you are flank charged, they don't get the combat bonus


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oathstones cannot have other characters in their unit IIRC.

Take the Rune of Slowness and MRoValaya on a BSB.

And unfortunately, it's just the state of the game that if you have a tactic that works, then there's no point in using another one.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you do have a hoard unit then charge into the enemy... mash them up and if they aren't dead, didn't run and you are about to get flank charged you have 3 options:
1: reform to be 5 wide and very deep... you'll be steadfast through most things and being a dwarf means you'll win almost any battle of attrition(you can always just reform back to hoard once you've dealt with 1 or other of the enemy's units).
2: be a git and reform to face the flank charger, giving the flank to the mashed up unit you just attacked. This one is a bit weird but there is nothing stopping you from reforming to be flank on to an enemy.
3: do both. You'll get 5-6 attacks against the mashed unit (hopefully taking them to 9 or less models so you can claim ranks) and on seeing this many enemies won't even bother charging you (thinking you'll be stuck that way for a bit)... but then you can just reform back into a hoard facing the first unit and give them another solid mashing in your turn (followed by another reform to face the 2nd unit again).


Reforming from victory is one of the biggest boons of winning a fight... but with steadfast units its almost as easy, especially with the high Ld of dwarves.


----------

